# Grand Central Station Performance Art



## bookslover (Mar 28, 2008)

200 people stop dead in their tracks in Grand Central Station

[video=youtube;jwMj3PJDxuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwMj3PJDxuo[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 28, 2008)

bookslover said:


> 200 people stop dead in their tracks in Grand Central Station


 


Pun intended, I take it.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 29, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > 200 people stop dead in their tracks in Grand Central Station
> ...



Of course!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 8, 2008)

More from Improv Everywhere in the NYC subway system:

[video=youtube;9MBBr-a2KnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MBBr-a2KnM[/video]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 8, 2008)

That was so cool when they all stopped. Normally that place is so busy that it looks like Grand Central Station.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that performance . . .











































































. . . art is stupid!


----------



## redmanca (Jul 8, 2008)

Those are called "flashmobs." My sister did a lot when she was at UF. Here is one of the best:

YouTube - FlashmobUF - Mob 7


based on this xbox commercial:

YouTube - Banned Xbox Commercial


This from Wikipedia:

"A flash mob is a large group of people who assemble suddenly in a public place, perform an unusual action for a brief time, then quickly disperse."


Conor


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 8, 2008)

Neat.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 8, 2008)

'I need some help here, I can't move my cart'

LOL brilliant!


----------

